# Breath Alcohol Testing



## amylmor72 (Aug 29, 2012)

employer sends in employee for suspicion of alcohol; breath test performed; positive; waited 15 mins performed again for confirmation; are we allowed to bill for the retest?
thanks!!


----------



## 01051184 (Sep 8, 2012)

I work for an Occupational Health Co and yes you can. My organization bills the company for the BAT Confirmation. You are doing a second test, we just call it the confirmation. You probably want to let your companies know to expect the charge if needed.


----------

